# Resident returning Visa (155/157)- urgent help



## Awazz22 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi All , I am a permanent resident living in Australia .
This week I am travelling overseas and realised my visa entry dates are dec 2012-dec 2017 .
Luckily I identified that now I can’t go back until apply for RRV but in a naive manner . 

This morning I applied for online application while I am overseas for this two weeks travel . 
I have been living continually for past 5 years in Australia.

Any suggestions as in how long does it take to get a RRV if applied in such manner ? Or should I visit local visa faculty here to see if they could help to expedite as my return flights are in 8 days. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Awazz22 said:


> Hi All , I am a permanent resident living in Australia .
> This week I am travelling overseas and realised my visa entry dates are dec 2012-dec 2017 .
> Luckily I identified that now I can’t go back until apply for RRV but in a naive manner .
> 
> ...


The global processing time for 155 is 15-33 days
157 is not mentioned as the number of application are too low

Try your luck by calling the local AHC, and see if they can expedite

Cheers


----------



## Awazz22 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for your kind Reply . Another question . Is it complicated now that I have travelled without a RRV and my expiry was December 2017 ?

I travelled to India last week and does it affect my PR status or complicates the matter if I could be assign RRV or not .

Sounds like a big issue to me now. .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Awazz22 said:


> Thanks for your kind Reply . Another question . Is it complicated now that I have travelled without a RRV and my expiry was December 2017 ?
> 
> I travelled to India last week and does it affect my PR status or complicates the matter if I could be assign RRV or not .
> 
> Sounds like a big issue to me now. .


If you ask me personally, I think it’s no big deal that you traveled without a RRV
Had you not been eligible, that is stayed less then 2 years, yes then it was worrisome 

It’s just that your return travel plan are on hold till you get the RRV

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newbienz said:


> If you ask me personally, I think it’s no big deal that you traveled without a RRV
> Had you not been eligible, that is stayed less then 2 years, yes then it was worrisome
> 
> It’s just that your return travel plan are on hold till you get the RRV
> ...


There shouldn't be any problems getting an RRV, but this situation can affect eligibility for citizenship, as Permanent Resident status is lost (only temporarily, assuming the RRV is granted).

One of the requirements for Citizenship is that for the 12 months before applying, the applicant(for Citizenship) must have been a Permanent Resident. 

Travelling after 5 years without an RRV would mean you couldn't apply for Citizenship until after another 12 months in Australia after returned (also assuming you were not outside Australia for 3 months in that new 12 month period, and not away more than 12 months in the period to the date that the 12 month period after returning to Australia comes around).


----------



## Awazz22 (Feb 1, 2018)

Valid points . I guess it’s all about waiting though from this point which could be a week or month based on when decision comes out . 

Regarding citizenship - I already lodged my application so that could be help me in that sense .

Finger crossed


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Awazz22 said:


> Valid points . I guess it’s all about waiting though from this point which could be a week or month based on when decision comes out .
> 
> Regarding citizenship - I already lodged my application so that could be help me in that sense .
> 
> Finger crossed


Hopefully - although you have to be an Australian Permanent Resident both at the time of application AND at the time of decision.


----------



## Awazz22 (Feb 1, 2018)

Just posting again to confirm that I have got my RRV this morning . 

Thanks for all the posts and great explanations guys . Appreciated .


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Awazz22 said:


> Just posting again to confirm that I have got my RRV this morning .
> 
> Thanks for all the posts and great explanations guys . Appreciated .




Awaaz, can i check if you have contacted anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshdhanraj (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Forum members,

I am a Permanent Resident currently living overseas and have spent only 20 months out of the last 5 years in Australia. My family had to leave Australia in 2015 due to the passing of my mother in law and had to remain overseas due to my mother's health condition. My questions are as below - 

1. Out of your experience, are these circumstances compassionate / compelling enough for DIBP to grant me an RRV? I will be providing the necessary documents such as Death certificates, medical certificates, test records etc. 
2. Would i still be expected to provide/prove substantial ties to Australia? 
3. What is the current timeline on the processing / grant of 157 visas? 

Any input would be deeply appreciated. 

Regards,
Danny


----------



## S Raju (May 3, 2021)

Got my PR in 2016 stayed for 5days and travelled to India as mother was ill. In between visited in 2019 for 3weeks. So my stay stay in Australia with PR was around amonth. Tried to return last year for Good but due to covid it got delayed.. 
Can I apply RRV now as the travel in and out will be expiring in couple of month. All my flight are cancelled and now ban. Whats the best thing I need to do. Am worried


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshdhanraj said:


> Hi Forum members,
> 
> I am a Permanent Resident currently living overseas and have spent only 20 months out of the last 5 years in Australia. My family had to leave Australia in 2015 due to the passing of my mother in law and had to remain overseas due to my mother's health condition. My questions are as below -
> 
> ...


When did your travel rights expire ?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S Raju said:


> Got my PR in 2016 stayed for 5days and travelled to India as mother was ill. In between visited in 2019 for 3weeks. So my stay stay in Australia with PR was around amonth. Tried to return last year for Good but due to covid it got delayed..
> Can I apply RRV now as the travel in and out will be expiring in couple of month. All my flight are cancelled and now ban. Whats the best thing I need to do. Am worried


Apply for the RRV asap
You will probably get 3 months RRV or 1 year if lucky 
Cheers


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

dineshdhanraj said:


> Hi Forum members,
> 
> I am a Permanent Resident currently living overseas and have spent only 20 months out of the last 5 years in Australia. My family had to leave Australia in 2015 due to the passing of my mother in law and had to remain overseas due to my mother's health condition. My questions are as below -
> 
> ...


I’m in the same boat. Did you get your RRV?


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

Awazz22 said:


> Just posting again to confirm that I have got my RRV this morning .
> 
> Thanks for all the posts and great explanations guys . Appreciated .


Great to here. How long did you wait before you got it.


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mel Kerry said:


> I’m in the same boat. Did you get your RRV?


Hi Buddy,

Did you apply and got your RRV ? I was in Australia only for week in 5yrs. Wanted to know how can I apply RRV(Even I have same reasons of parents not keeping well)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Did you apply and got your RRV ? I was in Australia only for week in 5yrs. Wanted to know how can I apply RRV(Even I have same reasons of parents not keeping well)


Do you have plans to relocate to Australia for good in the next 3 months or max 12 months ?
Else don’t waste time money and energy
You will only get a 3 month RRV in all likelihood and if extremely lucky then 1 year
But you will never get any RRV thereafter in all likelihood of you do not migrate
Cheers


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Did you apply and got your RRV ? I was in Australia only for week in 5yrs. Wanted to know how can I apply RRV(Even I have same reasons of parents not keeping well)


I still have not received my RRV. Going into the 4th month now


----------

